# 6 pin footswitch instead of the 9 pin



## mehfuzhoss (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello,
I have few 6 pin footsw that i want to use for pedals. what would be wiring like ? 

Thanks


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2019)

I guess you could without an led indicator


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 17, 2019)

If you wanted to use it and also have an led indicator, you could use the Millennium Bypass method.


----------



## mehfuzhoss (Oct 17, 2019)

i can do without the led then. can you plz post a detailed wiring layout for it ?


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 17, 2019)

It's hard to see with how the links are handled on the forum, but that includes a link to tagboard above (see Millennium Bypass). 

Here are some wiring diagrams for using a DPDT without an LED.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 17, 2019)

mehfuzhoss said:


> i can do without the led then. can you plz post a detailed wiring layout for it ?


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 17, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> View attachment 1899


So I get where most of it go. Where do I solder “sw”


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)

You don’t. SW is for the LED, not possible with a 6 pin DPDT.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 17, 2019)

Yup. The only thing attached to the board would be Effect in, Effect out, and Ground. The SW pad would be left alone, and you'd wire your jacks normally


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 17, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> Yup. The only thing attached to the board would be Effect in, Effect out, and Ground. The SW pad would be left alone, and you'd wire your jacks normally


That’s it? Will LED light up? Thanks


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 17, 2019)

Flipguitarist said:


> That’s it? Will LED light up? Thanks


Yes, that will engage the effect. But the LED circuit will not be complete with this specific wiring. For that, you'd need what called Millennium Bypass, which adds a MosFET, diode, and resistor


----------



## mehfuzhoss (Oct 17, 2019)

the 6 pin wiring shown is working only when the effect is on. if it turn it off i have no clean signal....any idea!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)

Start a thread in the troubleshooting section. Take plenty of pictures.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 17, 2019)

mehfuzhoss said:


> the 6 pin wiring shown is working only when the effect is on. if it turn it off i have no clean signal....any idea!


Have a picture of the wiring?


----------

